# My red footed tortoises



## MeTaLerke (Jul 20, 2009)

Our carbonaria's:


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 20, 2009)

Awww thanks for sharing. So cute!


----------



## Isa (Jul 20, 2009)

Sooo cute 
Thanks for sharing the beautiful pictures!


----------



## Candy (Jul 20, 2009)

Just adorable. I loved all of the pictures of your Redfoots. The second from the last one is good enough to be a contender for the calendar.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you for sharing your pics with us. Your RF are beautiful but look a little dry? Hows your humidity? Just me being nosy.


----------



## MeTaLerke (Jul 21, 2009)

Crazy1 said:


> Thank you for sharing your pics with us. Your RF are beautiful but look a little dry? Hows your humidity? Just me being nosy.



Humidity is about 80%+ during the day and 90+ at night (i use a humidity controller!)


----------



## Chewbecca (Jul 21, 2009)

aw!
They're adorable!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 21, 2009)

Is the humidity measured at the substrate level? Wow that must be tricky to maintain even with the controller.


----------



## MeTaLerke (Jul 22, 2009)

tortoisenerd said:


> Is the humidity measured at the substrate level? Wow that must be tricky to maintain even with the controller.



It's measured at the substrate level, it's a system with sprinklers. There are people over here that do 80%+ with a mistmaker in the water dish, but i don't use that system.


----------



## MeTaLerke (Aug 13, 2009)

Eating time!


----------



## Stazz (Aug 13, 2009)

What stunning pics ! They're such good looking redfoots  Such cute babies man


----------



## Isa (Aug 13, 2009)

Adorable


----------



## gummybearpoop (Aug 13, 2009)

Cute redfoots!


----------



## MeTaLerke (Nov 19, 2009)

new pictures from my biggest redfoot


----------



## dreadyA (Nov 19, 2009)

Your torts are beautiful. The older one has awesome head markings!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 19, 2009)

I thought they all had cute head markings. I notice that even tho the first bunch the substrate looked a little dry, it wasn't by the end pictures. Maybe the first ones were taken at the dryest peak? A simply lovely group!


----------



## Madortoise (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice pictures!


----------



## Shalon (Nov 19, 2009)

So Cute! Make me wish I could get a young one to go with Edna


----------



## MeTaLerke (Nov 19, 2009)

Jacqui said:


> I thought they all had cute head markings. I notice that even tho the first bunch the substrate looked a little dry, it wasn't by the end pictures. Maybe the first ones were taken at the dryest peak? A simply lovely group!



Indeed, the first pictures with the small ones are taken on a dryer place. The Humidity is about 85% during the day at substrate level...


----------



## MeTaLerke (Nov 20, 2009)

Two of the 'smaller ones':


----------



## MeTaLerke (Nov 28, 2009)

It's papaya time...


----------



## MeTaLerke (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## terryo (Feb 7, 2010)

Your pictures are wonderful. I can't believe that one of your babies have marbling already. I thought they got that when they got older.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 7, 2010)

What do you tell them or promise them to get them to pose like that? Or are they just camera hams? 

So many remarkable photos, and such comely young chelonians! 

Seems like forever since we've seen photos of Stagger Lee, who also likes to mug for the camera. Chewbecca, are you out there?


----------



## MeTaLerke (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comments! 

For the pictures i need to be fast and have a good camera, cause when they see me, they just storm to me for begging for food! 

I love them all, but the 'black' one, is a very special one: 






That's the one with the marbling... 
He only has a yellow dot on the nose... and his legs are all black...


----------



## t_mclellan (Feb 8, 2010)

Do you know where / who these came from?
Very interesting.


----------



## MeTaLerke (Feb 8, 2010)

Sure i know, they are from Fred Gaal


----------



## terryo (Feb 8, 2010)

That baby is so beautiful. I just can't get over the marbling on one that little. It will be interesting to see how he grows.


----------



## dreadyA (Feb 8, 2010)

terryo said:


> That baby is so beautiful. I just can't get over the marbling on one that little. It will be interesting to see how he grows.



I know! Me either. I noticed his little orange nose. Exquisite marbling and black legs!
Can't image what hell be like as a big boy


----------



## terracolson (Feb 8, 2010)

so cute!!


----------



## t_mclellan (Feb 9, 2010)

MeTaLerke said:


> Sure i know, they are from Fred Gaal



Thanks!
Good to know, The "Dark, Spot nosed" youngster is what peeked my interest.
I wish you all the best with those!
I'll be expecting a photo update in about 10 years! I can't wait to see!


----------



## MeTaLerke (Feb 23, 2010)

I've adopted 2 new redfoots... they are 2 years old


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 24, 2010)

Uh oh...looks like the tortoise bug has bitten you!


----------



## MeTaLerke (Feb 25, 2010)

emysemys said:


> Uh oh...looks like the tortoise bug has bitten you!



It sure did!


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 27, 2010)

MeTaLerke said:


> new pictures from my biggest redfoot



Awsome Markings on your reds! Great shots ...too cool to see so many varitions.Thanks for sharing~
JD


----------



## MeTaLerke (Apr 11, 2010)

Some new pictures...


----------



## Crazybirds (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow really dark skin. Deep colors...absolutely Beautiful!!


----------

